# Something is Blocking My Games



## MattWilde (Feb 27, 2007)

Whenever I connect to a server, after about 20 seconds give or take, the game freezes and I get the connection error message. I then connect to another server and this doesn't happen but every minute or so the game freezes for a bit and then returns back to game. This isn't normal lag. I disabled my router's firewall and this fixed the problem (as I've previously made a thread about). However, I reformatted my PC and the problem is back. I've also tried disabling Windows Firewall but that doesn't work.

Please, any advice is much appreciated. I think (I don't know a lot about it) it could be that the right ports aren't open.

Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do have any other firewall presides windows firewall?


----------



## MattWilde (Feb 27, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Do have any other firewall presides windows firewall?


I don't have any other firewall installed.

I fixed the problem where the first server I connect to will disconnect by adding the ports on my BTHomeHub configuration page but the constant lag still persists.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try updating your network card drivers.


----------



## MattWilde (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, I really want to do that but Ralink doesn't have any downloads on their website for my card and a Google search finds nothing at all. I have a Ralink RT6x. Driver Version: 1.1.0.0


----------



## imBLINd (Mar 22, 2007)

the only suggestios i can come up with are

1. port forward, and open the right ports 
2. open port in your firewall

i belive i have this problem also....but i have wireless
if im correct, and you have wireless, its normal lag, although u can shorten that period by getting a better router (perhaps G or N tech). The packets your wireless sends to the router gets 'jammed' , hence the freezing.


----------



## MattWilde (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah, this is really strange. I've opened all the right ports and allowed it in my firewall, I've also disabled my firewall.

It was working completely perfect before I reformatted my PC.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if your router has a reset button reset it back to defaults,or unplug it for a few minutes.then reset up all your settings that fixed a similar problem for me. where i was trying to run a game server,and no one could connect to it.


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

Would setting up port forwarding help?


----------

